# Anyone tried Salvador Cortez?



## celticelk (Jan 8, 2013)

I stumbled across Salvador Cortez while I was looking up some info on low-tuned nylon string guitars following a comment by MF_kitten. Their Concert Series includes a couple of 7-string models, two 8-strings (including a fanned-fret!), a 10-string, and a "bass guitar" (BEADF#B) and "contra bass guitar" (low EADGBE). No vendors in the States, apparently, but you can find them in European shops by Googling for specific models, and the prices seem pretty reasonable.

Salvador Cortez


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 8, 2013)

A fanned 8-string classical? Damn. The non-fan 8 looks to be about $850 if VAT is included in the price I found, so the fanned model might even still be below $1000 USD before shipping and import. I was considering a Kremona 7-string, but that fanned 8 is really tempting even with laminate back/sides.


----------



## Hallic (May 19, 2014)

Ill let you now later. Expecting the 7 string cedar model later this week


did try the 6 string version. as far as i can tell they seem solid.


----------

